# found a 64 lemans



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I found a all original 64 coupe lemans. It needs a little body work and the paint needs to be buffed out. All the original pieces are there. It has a 2 bbl 326. The guys wants 4000. What do u think? Any opinions would be great.
Thanks
Jesse


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jesse,

Have you been under the car with a flashlight? I found a 65 lemans convertible last week that I could have purchased for under 5K which was a nice 10 footer. When I placed the car on a lift I found the trunk, the floor pans, the frame, the trunk filler panels, all body braces, both outer wheelhouses, both front fenders, both quarters and both rockers were rusted and needed to be replaced. 
The guy claimed the car had a frame off in the 90s before his purchase and the car had been kept in his garage since then. The engine and transmission were both leaking and he claimed they were both rebuilt during the frame off and that he had only driven the car 15k miles. There was also a ton of bondo in the front fenders from an accident.

If you inspect the car and only find a few of the issues I listed above then the car may be worth $4K.

BTW, welcome to the forum,


----------



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, the car was in a tight spot with other cars around it. I am going back in couple of days for a second look. He will pull it out and I can really get a good look at it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If you can, take a camera and post up some pix. That can "help" determine the overall condition. As 05' said, you're going to have to get dirty and crawl under it and take a good looksy....


----------



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds good, I will do that.


----------



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

here r some pics from the first time i saw the car


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

The steering wheel alone in that car is worth $1500. If the rest of the car is in good shape, that is a good buy. If all else fails, part it out and make a killing.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If that car is as clean all over as the photos seem to indicate, it's a downright steal at that price. ---IF---

Bear


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Jesse, Welcome to the forum!! Man looks good from the top. Love seeing a nice LeMans now cause so many have been cloned. Think the LeMans are rarer now.Where you out of?..:cheers...Les


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree looks pretty good have them pull it out and get under it, check floors and trunk pans, frame, backs of body panels in the usual spots and around front and rear glass for any bubbling under the paint. If that all checks out i say you got a winner and can get it for 3800-4000..start at 3500 and point out any flaws, don't seem too interested, i bet he will meet you somewhere in the middle.....good luck. Tempest and LeMan's can make great sleepers once you drop a GTO engine and suspension in them and if that car was a 242 (gto) you would be looking at 8-10K to start in that condition.


----------



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys for the [email protected] I am out of NY. I will be seeing the car next week.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Have a 64 buddy in the Bronx if you end up needing local advice, his name is Steve. He doesn't do much computer stuff. But he loves talking 64.. His 64 is Nocturne Blue. But was in the paint shop last time we talked this summer. Better call him myself and see if it's done yet or if he's going into 64 DTs..Les


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Oops...bad eyes, thought that was a 64 wood steering wheel...looks more like the standard steering wheel....still a good deal for a clean LeMans (if it checks out)


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

nice car! 326 even with a 2 barrel are good strong running engines, throw a 4 barrel on it and mild cam, a 4 speed overdrive auto and get 20 mpg and a very smooth running car.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Really good looking car. No obvious rust around the windows, or it's a fresh bad paint job that faded out. I would be all over that car.


----------



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

saw the car today, It is pretty soild. But it needs both rear quarters replaced and the rear body mounts are rusted out. Not the frame but the body itself. The drivers fender has a big dent in it. The frame rails and all the floors are solid. So what do u guys think now? i will upload some pics


----------



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

let me know if this link works


ImageShack Album - 12 images


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Still looks good. Budget the money in for repairs. May be able to do the quarters with patch panels. Good luck. Needs some work, but better to see it up front then find someone elses rotten repairs.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey if you are a little undecided still, offer him 2500 and see if he will come down to 3000. Still a fun looking project and bottom line it looks all there, just everything needs freshed up with a some rust repair.. Good Luck,Les


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

IMO, that amount of rust repair (especially the labor involved) takes the car out of the $4000 class. It's a $2500 car out here in CA, at the most. Nice car, though, with a ton of potential. And, it's original.


----------



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

yeah I was thinking around the 3000 mark myself. It is hard to find a car in decent shape in ny close to my house that I actually would like to have. This car meets those requirements.


----------

